# perfecta 9mm ammo



## Joeharts (Oct 15, 2014)

Does Walmart still sell Perfecta 9mm for $10?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Joeharts said:


> Does Walmart still sell Perfecta 9mm for $10?


Sorry it took me so long to get back to you Joe. My helicopter was acting up but I finally got her started then checked on 34 Walmarts in the Tri-State Region and found no Perfecta. Then I got home and slapped the crap out of my forehead and said two words; Inter Net!

Shaallakazaam, here you go...

Ammunition : Sports & Outdoors - Walmart.com

Nope no Perfecta, just Winchester, Remington and Federal. Hope this helps! :joyous:


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

why? is that stuff so great you can't live without it?
they still have plenty of 9mm like Serbian in a can -tula- that is just as cheap.
just saying.
no canned heat from fiocchi


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Mine (Kirksville, Macon, Brookfield, Hannibal) has it at $10.96 a box. So do the others around here, last time I looked.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Yep, mine carries it. Can't recall the exact price, but I know I have a box of 9mm and a box of .40 in the truck.
I recall both being great deals.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Evidently the Tri-State Region and the Inter Net are not indicative of the ammo that the Walmarts carry in other areas.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Upper Michigan,no Perfecta 9mm...ZQ1,123 gr boxer primed (white box)...$10.97....Gander Mountain(meh,), has a door buster sale on July 18th....some good prices if they have enough ammo in stock for that event.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

I like Perfecta a lot, shoots clean, good re-loadable brass at the price of dirty steel ruskie rounds.

It's made in Italy.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Mine doesn't carry it. Even if they did it's like pulling teeth just to find the dipstick who is supposed to be running the ammo counter. I buy from elsewhere now.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Arklatex said:


> Mine doesn't carry it. Even if they did it's like pulling teeth just to find the dipstick who is supposed to be running the ammo counter. I buy from elsewhere now.


There's a guy supposed to be running the ammo counter at the Walmarts? Damn, learn something new everyday.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

They also sell Federal aluminum case ammo as wel las the brass case ammo, and the PDF stuff


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

Slippy said:


> There's a guy supposed to be running the ammo counter at the Walmarts? Damn, learn something new everyday.


Round here it's typically been a lady. Only see a guy when dove or deer season open.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Ok..since the topic has turned to ammo finally...my pal has two Mosin Nugants? and 2 thousand rounds of ammo in the sealed buckets. I forget the caliber right now but something the Ruskies use. He wants more but says he cant find any. Anybody know where to get some? Thanks. He aint compooter savvvy but could call an 800 number.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> Ok..since the topic has turned to ammo finally...my pal has two Mosin Nugants? and 2 thousand rounds of ammo in the sealed buckets. I forget the caliber right now but something the Ruskies use. He wants more but says he cant find any. Anybody know where to get some? Thanks. He aint compooter savvvy but could call an 800 number.


Uncle Bigwheel,

Have your old pal call Angela at Lucky Gunner in Knoxville, TN. (800) 317-9506
Tell her Slippy says Hey!:icon_smile:
Here's some Russian Surplus that may fit his Moseens but don't take my word. Some of the Polish and Finnish versions may use different calibers. (Our gun experts can tell us more on that)
Tell your pal NOT to give Angela his email, she will worry him about every deal they have and his wife may think other wise.

Good Luck
Cheap 7.62x54r Russian Surplus Ammo in Spam Cans For Sale - 148 gr FMJ Ammunition In Stock - 440 Rounds

7.62x54r Ammo | Bulk 7.62x54r Bulk Ammunition For Sale Cheap


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Slippy said:


> There's a guy supposed to be running the ammo counter at the Walmarts? Damn, learn something new everyday.


Slippy,you actually have to go to the "wreck your rims and lose your drain plug dept" to get some tire monkey to call someone who will get lost between the front of the store and the sporting goods dept.if you have someone with a key to the ammo shelf paged about 15 times,you will be worthy to actually buy your two boxes.:friendly_wink:


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

MI.oldguy said:


> Slippy,you actually have to go to the "wreck your rims and lose your drain plug dept" to get some tire monkey to call someone who will get lost between the front of the store and the sporting goods dept.if you have someone with a key to the ammo shelf paged about 15 times,you will be worthy to actually buy your two boxes.:friendly_wink:


Or you can hop behind the counter and play with all the buttons.
Someone usually shows up real quick when I do that.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> Or you can hop behind the counter and play with all the buttons.
> Someone usually shows up real quick when I do that.


I imagine they would,especially if you find the key to the ammo cabinet they hide under the counter.


----------



## Sarkus (Sep 11, 2014)

Supposedly Walmart has stopped buying Perfecta now that the major U.S. brands are able to meet demand again. However, individual stores still have stock to sell through. I'm going to miss the $14 308 boxes when my local store runs out.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Uncle Bigwheel,
> 
> Have your old pal call Angela at Lucky Gunner in Knoxville, TN. (800) 317-9506
> Tell her Slippy says Hey!:icon_smile:
> ...


Thanks a lot Sir. Got that good info passed off to my pal. I told him he could give Angela my info.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

I just turn my youngest loose on the shelves after about 2 seconds even the walls crap customer reps.
the local wally world were I live has a bunch of that stuff for like 10.99 in 9mm.


----------

